# 2014 Silverado



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If someone would look down on me because I didnt show up in a new truck, I am glad I would not have to work for an arrogant prick. 

I dont want a new truck, I dont need a new truck, I like my 14 year old 2500 Burban. It is nice and clean, does not leak a drop of anything. I stay busy with well paying work because of what I can do, not what I showed up in. 

I have 3 kids and am putting my old lady through nursing school. New vehicles are way down on the want list.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What will people think when I show up in a 1951 Mack B?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I drove a 2001 2500 HD with three boxes and a rack until late 2011, when I bought a 2010 F150. My sales and the projects we do are the same as they were. Maybe a little more volume, has nothing to do with the truck. I have sold big remodels out of my 99 2500 too. Just needs to be professional, not a peice of chit that isnt maintained.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I can see the benefit of a new(er) vehicle.

I have a 2006 f350, and I will be looking to change it out in a year or two with a 2011 or 2012. But it really depends or your situation.

A guy like bambam need to have a pretty new looking truck imo.

First impressions are more important than we realize. When you make a lot of first impressions, you need to look your best.

A GC who hopes to sell a $50k kitchen while driving a busted a$$ camper van with a busted muffler, or a ranger "splash" with leaning suspension and blue exhaust is not going to be as successful as the guy who drives a crisp pickup.


If you are a sub for the same GC sll the time, who cares?
Or if you are in an ecosystem where you are very well established it's probably less important.


Think about the places you shop, or the dentist office you visit. 
Or even the Sports arena you watch games at. Newer is almost always thought of as more professional and better (even subconsciously)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I better not show a picture of my trusty rusty 4runner I beat around in. Probably loose me all sorts of work. 

An older, well maintained, clean vehicle, gives off a better first impression to me then some fancy new truck with some pretend carpenter in it.

I do stuff no one in my area can do or knows how to do, people come to me (they better show up in a new truck.....)


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What will people think when I show up in a 1951 Mack B?


they will think you rule. :thumbsup:

Is that what you chose?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

As long as the vehicle is clean I don't think there's an issue having a older vehicle. If your working from recommendations then there's def no worries with a older vehicle but if first impressions count then a newer cleaner vehicle would def help. I don't think newer vehicles give customers a negative impression either. I have had none. I have had a few customers joke about my price being so expensive but it's just messing around. Most of the people I do work for have AMG mercs, range rovers, jags, 750li BMW's etc etc so I'm pulling up in a pretty cheap vehicle compared to these things. I like new because of the warranty and perks of a new car. I ain't had no serviceing fees to pay for nearly 4 years and it was paid off in 2 years so now if I keep it it ain't gonna cost me much. Dam I can trade it today for $33k towards a spanking new vehicle but the wife wants a new car before I get a new truck


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I better not show a picture of my trusty rusty 4runner I beat around in. Probably loose me all sorts of work.
> 
> An older, well maintained, clean vehicle, gives off a better first impression to me then some fancy new truck with some pretend carpenter in it.
> 
> I do stuff no one in my area can do or knows how to do, people come to me (they better show up in a new truck.....)


im not meaning a fancy "loaded" truck.

I drive an xl, with am/fm and roll up windows
I'm just meaning a fairly current model.



*edit*


The more I think about it, the more I am thinking that "crisp" is the right term.

Clean, rust free, doesn't leak, doesn't smoke, looks like it's well maintained.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> im not meaning a fancy "loaded" truck.
> 
> I'm just meaning a fairly current model.
> 
> I drive an xl, with am/fm and roll up windows


I have a Chevy ls crank windows does have power locks and cruise. I got a factory CD player on eBay. But it looks nice, drive nice.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a super duty a few years ago that had 2 options,


A/c. And heated mirrors

Hehe, the salesman must have laughed when he took that order


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> I can see the benefit of a new(er) vehicle.
> 
> I have a 2006 f350, and I will be looking to change it out in a year or two with a 2011 or 2012. But it really depends or your situation.
> 
> ...


Exactly and well said.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

This is my truck the day I got it. Now it's lettered but body still doesn't have any truck or scratches. It's a 2004.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I like to stay within 2 body styles


----------



## ready to roll (Mar 3, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I would take a ford for free if you paid me.


Deep in you're bosom, you know you want a ford. :thumbsup:


----------



## ready to roll (Mar 3, 2013)

If you want to impress the client pull up in a nice Ford pick em' up truck. Anything else, and you probably won't get the job. :whistling


----------



## ready to roll (Mar 3, 2013)

People do judge you on the age of you're vehicles. I bid a job once and didn't get it. I saw the lady a couple months later and asked why I didn't get the job. She told me the other guy had a newer truck and figured that he must be doing better. Sucks, but that's the way it is. I feel pretty confident now pulling up in my new F-150.


----------



## ready to roll (Mar 3, 2013)

Back in the day I had an old pickup that had a big dent in one side of it. It was a 1971 ford and ugly. When pulling up to a job I used to park it so the client wouldn't see the dent, even if I had to park on the wrong side of the street. I used to also try to hide it by parking under a tree, or parking in front of the neighbors house. Now with my new truck I try to park right on there door step.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

ready to roll said:


> Deep in you're bosom, you know you want a ford. :thumbsup:


I had several. Never again.


----------



## ready to roll (Mar 3, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I had several. Never again.


To be honest, I wouldn't mind driving around in that new chevy p/u.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

When I started out in business I had a rusted out cargo van I had to fix before it would run. It still had the lettering from the cabinet guy that had it previously, it was so baked on the paint I couldn't remove it. As the business grew so did profit and the ability to buy newer and better vehicles. 

I'm sure some people probably judged me initially because the van was seriously rusted out but I was honest and told them I was just starting out. 

I like brand new and that's what I buy now but don't do it for my customers. I do it because it makes financial sense.

Used vehicle buying is kind of a conundrum. If you're financing a new truck the payment itself isn't that much different than a used one. It's just the nature of the beast. If you can't afford a new truck than a person probably can't afford a 2 year old truck. The payment itself isn't that much different. 

That puts people in a very used class of truck where it's a cash deal or a very small payment on a 150k mile truck. The owner of this truck purchases the second half of a vehicles life and when he is done with it, pretty much all the value is over. It's worthless. 

It's usually a better deal owning the first half of a vehicles life and let somebody else deal with the problems. You get the best interest rate and best terms and best warranty.


----------



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

I have two 96 F 150's and love the fact they don't owe me anything. I usually have to spend around $500 during inspection time but to me it's worth it. All of my bids are done in a Honda civic, the truck is for work only.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Contractors and trucks....

Ive been in/around the trades my whole life, and have seen the very end of both spectrums and schools of thoughts. 

Darcy reminds me of my dad when I was a kid, driving an older but well maintained pick up but investing in the best tools, and plenty of them. He worked his azz off, was a good provider while my mom took care of my brother and I. It was a good life, and while he didnt have a cool rig, I doubt it affected his business much. As he became more established, he bought nicer rigs. Some were very nice. About the time he was 45, he started backing off the one ton crew cabs with leather seats and upgrades, now he is in a 5 year old plain jane F150 that he bought new, and it is paid for. Funny, when he is at the height of his earning power (so far) and he has no personal bills, he is that way. Just not important to him.

Ive seen lots of loosers driving 65k trucks who go bankrupt, and I know A LOT of pros who drive 65k trucks. The important thing is whether or not you can afford it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Being established, in my personal opinion is better shown in other forms than a new truck. I do have a relatively new truck, but more important to me is to have cash in the bank. I have fixed some pretty big **** ups by writing a check and not batting an eyelash (in front of anyone, anyway). Among those is fixing a cracked driveway and busted septic tank, rebuilding a set of washed pebble stairs that I didn't feel looked right, 10, 000 in flooring from a leak. Among many others, unfortunately. 

I think it leaves a bigger impression on subs and clients alike when you have the cash to fix a major mess up without arguing or shifting responsibility, and just writing a check. That says established in my opinion.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

So if you're a new start up, is it wiser to have a nicer truck than a beater?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> So if you're a new start up, is it wiser to have a nicer truck than a beater?


I didnt buy a new pick up untill I was 4 years in business, and I dont think it hurt me. Building reserves and operating capital was more important to me. My truck was well maintained and professional though, not a beater.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Oddly enough, a buddy who is a mason contractor just stopped by to show me his new truck. It was a 2004 Chevy quad cab in metallic charcoal? With 165,000 miles he paid $5500. It was in really nice shape. He is struggling financially but I thought it was a smart move for him. When he pulled in the truck looked like brand new, in fact I didn't even know who it was. 

The thing is, an expensive truck can kill a guy if he doesn't have the finances to back it up. Stay focused on your business and keep growing it, paying off debt and raising your cash position. 

It takes time.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Jaws said:


> Contractors and trucks....
> 
> Ive been in/around the trades my whole life, and have seen the very end of both spectrums and schools of thoughts.
> 
> ...


Great post John!

I currently drive a 1999 E350 van with 262000 miles. I have owned it for 9 years. I am starting to look for my next one, as it is getting a little beat. I have yet to have a customer complain about my vehicle. I keep it stored indoors which helps keep the body nicer. There are so many more important things for me to spend extra dollars on than a "cool" ride. College expenses for two kids, retirement, tools, etc.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> Oddly enough, a buddy who is a mason contractor just stopped by to show me his new truck. It was a 2004 Chevy quad cab in metallic charcoal? With 165,000 miles he paid $5500. It was in really nice shape. He is struggling financially but I thought it was a smart move for him. When he pulled in the truck looked like brand new, in fact I didn't even know who it was.
> 
> The thing is, an expensive truck can kill a guy if he doesn't have the finances to back it up. Stay focused on your business and keep growing it, paying off debt and raising your cash position.
> 
> It takes time.


Its all about what you can/want to afford. 

You can bet if im driving a 65k truck, Im making five times that. My pick up is paid for as of May 18, thats how I do it right now. BIG down payment, pay it off in 2 years (17 months this time) 

Later..... who knows. I like King Ranches....:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Warren said:


> Great post John!
> 
> I currently drive a 1999 E350 van with 262000 miles. I have owned it for 9 years. I am starting to look for my next one, as it is getting a little beat. I have yet to have a customer complain about my vehicle. I keep it stored indoors which helps keep the body nicer. There are so many more important things for me to spend extra dollars on than a "cool" ride. College expenses for two kids, retirement, tools, etc.


A buddy of mine has a brand new Lariat, and but is usually broke. I have been saving for my daughter's education since my wife said she was pregnant.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Jaws said:


> A buddy of mine has a brand new Lariat, and but is usually broke. I have been saving for my daughter's education since my wife said she was pregnant.


We invested in dividend stocks for college when the kids were born then reinvested dividends. It worked well. Emily is 12 and we no longer put money in. College is paid for.

Something to consider. Let the money work for you. 

Sorry about the thread drift.....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> We invested in dividend stocks for college when the kids were born then reinvested dividends. It worked well. Emily is 12 and we no longer put money in. College is paid for.
> 
> Something to consider. Let the money work for you.
> 
> Sorry about the thread drift.....


Mine is three hundred a month, split between whole life, Texas Tomorrow Fund and a Roth. 

I dont know enough about stocks to **** around there. I might ask my financial guy though. 

I was shocked by what it is supposed to cost for a quality college education. I have a little over 60 hrs between CC, Jr college, paid for out of pocket while banging nails and burning rods. No degree.

My wifes degree is a mutt between the same, plus two fairly local 4 year institutions, out of our collective (mine and hers) pockets. It took 8 years and a lot of sacrifices, but it wasnt 1/3 of what it will cost for a my kids apparently if I pay for everything. :blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Room and board and the meal plan costs more then the classes. I owe 8k still, but I'm getting close.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Room and board and the meal plan costs more then the classes. I owe 8k still, but I'm getting close.


UT will apparently cost me about 30 a year. Graduate school is on them :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> UT will apparently cost me about 30 a year. Graduate school is on them :thumbsup:


I was 25 a year.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine better be talented or work hard because their dad is a carpenter.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Mine better be talented or work hard because their dad is a carpenter.


Ah, carpenters send their kids to college :thumbsup: I am going to


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can send them anywhere, how to mange to stay there is up to them.:laughing:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

NO NEW HERE!
No reason with the used surplus out there. I can't justify the cost of new work truck or even a personal one for that matter. I always buy clean gently used. I'm with the Jaws on this one all the way. Now I do spend on quality tools to make production move along. Wrapping the trucks, street signs (Aframe) shirts, and hoodies. 
A lot of guys think that the new shinny truck makes sales. I ride my bike or just walk to several intro appointments. You think a shinny 40k p/u truck is going to get you a the sale or better yet keep the lights on. Keep dreaming or better yet buy it.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> NO NEW HERE!
> No reason with the used surplus out there. I can't justify the cost of new work truck or even a personal one for that matter. I always buy clean gently used. I'm with the Jaws on this one all the way. Now I do spend on quality tools to make production move along. Wrapping the trucks, street signs (Aframe) shirts, and hoodies.
> A lot of guys think that the new shinny truck makes sales. I ride my bike or just walk to several intro appointments. You think a shinny 40k p/u truck is going to get you a the sale or better yet keep the lights on. Keep dreaming or better yet buy it.


Right or wrong.....consumers do judge others by what they drive. It's American consumerism. Sad but true. 

I know lots of contractors who own new vehicles. I live in an area where people spend $500k on just landscaping. The landscaper who pulls in the driveway with a rust bucket almost never gets the job, he doesn't even get invited to bid.

Back when I had my rust bucket the only thing that saved me was the relationships I built in the past. Once I started driving new vehicles people probably did take me more serious I suppose. 

What does it say, in the mind of a consumer, about a contractor who can't afford a decent vehicle? I'm not saying brand new, I'm saying "nice" looking vehicle. It's no different than wearing ripped jeans vs clean jeans. 

We live in a very judgemental society.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Mine is three hundred a month, split between whole life, Texas Tomorrow Fund and a Roth.
> 
> I dont know enough about stocks to **** around there. I might ask my financial guy though.
> 
> ...


I actually like the idea of a two year tech school. My sister makes about $100k a year and she has a 2 year nurses degree of some sort. My neighbor went to a 2 year degree and makes pretty decent money programming software.

My cousin graduated with a bachelors degree this year in international business. Served 2 very successful internships in Europe for very large companies. Paid for college on his own working while learning. He's send no less than 500 resumes out. 3 job offers for under $40k.

College tuition is a hot topic these days and my guess is it will be more affordable in the future via the taxpayer.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Saw one on the highway today, 4 door 6 foot bed, looked pretty sweet...

Sorry to change the subject lol


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My deal with my kids is that I will pay the tuition only. If they want to stay on campus, that is on them. First kid(23) got her 4 year degree and now is working on her masters. Her schooling came during our worst years ever. I took care of the four year. She did stay near campus for the last three years. Second kid (16) has the same deal. I have about 60% of hers saved up. She will probably be the one to stay home too, smart kid!

It thoroughly disgusts me how so many run up huge college bills. Us taxpayers will be paying for many years. Most parents can contribute a lot more than they let on. I will bypass a lot of stupid expenditures to help my kids get started off right.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

My 2014 is tilting in my driveway. Good bye Tundra good bye. It has 150 miles on it and the computer says 16.9, and that was the delivery driver driving it on a 2 lane road and speed limits 35-55. 

I'm stoked- my Tundra never got over 16.3 and that was in Florida last inter. 20% saving in fuel is my payment.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> My 2014 is tilting in my driveway. Good bye Tundra good bye. It has 150 miles on it and the computer says 16.9, and that was the delivery driver driving it on a 2 lane road and speed limits 35-55.
> 
> I'm stoked- my Tundra never got over 16.3 and that was in Florida last inter. 20% saving in fuel is my payment.


Sharp looking truck. Lets see an interior shot? They have a pretty nice dash on these new ones.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What will people think when I show up in a 1951 Mack B?


Same thing as when I show up in this. 
"Maybe if he drove something more fuel efficient, his prices would be cheaper"


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

This is the only one I have at the moment- wife took it to thr store. 

Got this AM on a 70 mile trip highway and two lanes. Feels very... American to own a Chevy again.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

This is the only one I have at the moment- wife took it to thr store. 

Got this AM on a 70 mile trip highway and two lanes. Feels very... American to own a Chevy again.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is a better inside.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Where Are They made? Silao, Mexico. Extended and standard cabs, Flint, Mich.
Boycott the Mexico made ones:thumbsup: maybe they'll get the message:no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Where Are They made? Silao, Mexico. Extended and standard cabs, Flint, Mich.
> Boycott the Mexico made ones:thumbsup: maybe they'll get the message:no:


The gmc is made in fort wayne.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Do they not make the GM branded versions in the same factories but just add badges?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Do they not make the GM branded versions in the same factories but just add badges?


It's actually a different truck, just looks the same. So I've been told


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> It's actually a different truck, just looks the same. So I've been told


Just dine a little research. Looks like they are the same trucks with minor cosmetic changes but they come of the same production lines. 

Here's a pic from one of the factories showing a GM rolling of then a Chevy right after it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Do they not make the GM branded versions in the same factories but just add badges?


From my experience the gmcs are just a better built truck with better options. Seems to be a backwards way, but I have had 2 chevys and two gmcs.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

They are the same, different front clips, badges, sometimes different dash. Same chassis, etc.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.autotrader.com/research/...s-2014-chevrolet-silverado-and-gmc-sierra.jsp


I just read that the older ones the gmc had a better suspension then Chevy.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Should have said USED to be the same. I have no idea as to the modern ones. There are many differences in some of them, especially Denali's. 

Base models of each may be the same. I know I do like the new gmc better, I went with the Chevy because I couldn't find the right options in gmc , my old truck lost first and fourth gears, so I needed at truck right then. Oh well. 

I have a 99 Yukon, its the same as the Tahoe, best I can tell.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

jlsconstruction said:


> http://www.autotrader.com/research/article/car-news/199137/gm-reveals-2014-chevrolet-silverado-and-gmc-sierra.jsp
> 
> I just read that the older ones the gmc had a better suspension then Chevy.


I have a service manager friend he claims that Cadillac engineers designed the suspension that's why the GMC ride better...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

gillisonconstru said:


> I have a service manager friend he claims that Cadillac engineers designed the suspension that's why the GMC ride better...


Cadillac also claimed Ferrari copied there suspension system on the 458 lol. I wouldn't believe a thing Cadillac says. Delphi and GM worked together on MRC technology and then they couldn't find any uses for it as it was a high performance system and was really only any use in sports cars. Now almost every sports car uses it. 

You can only get so much ride quality from leaf springs. Ford increased the standard leaf spring length by 6" and moved the shocks inboard instead if outboard. As far as I know that's now the standard way to setup trucks for a better ride and handling. Watch a new f150 corner and go over bumps. It has almost no bed bounce and hardly any body roll for a truck.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Well the gmc Denali is the same awd setup as the escalade, so there may be some merit to this...


----------

